
Big list of http static server one-liners - soupdiver
https://gist.github.com/willurd/5720255
======
mariocesar
Just notice the difference between python2 and python3 simple http server

    
    
      $ python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000
      $ python3 -m http.server 8000
    

Even the python3 is nicer to read, I really like that they package the server
in a module. It's almost twice as slower in my machine.

Python2 Benchmark

    
    
      Requests per second:    606.03 [#/sec] (mean)
      Time per request:       8.250 [ms] (mean)
      Time per request:       1.650 [ms] (mean, across all concurrent requests)
      Transfer rate:          4412.05 [Kbytes/sec] received
    

And Python3 Benchmark

    
    
      Requests per second:    412.51 [#/sec] (mean)
      Time per request:       12.121 [ms] (mean)
      Time per request:       2.424 [ms] (mean, across all concurrent requests)
      Transfer rate:          3003.17 [Kbytes/sec] received
    

Both 1000 requests, concurrency level of 5. Listing a large directory with
thousands of files.

I usually use python simple http server to share files and provide
synchronization. One hopes that with a new python release it will get faster
or at least smarter, both are the same implementation with no noticeable
difference, just that python3 is slower.

------
farva
Looks like Zawinski's Law needs to be revised: "Every program attempts to
expand until it can serve HTML."

~~~
frou_dh
More like every standard library includes a web server. Which doesn't seem
unreasonable these days.

~~~
based2
depends on your sysadmin, LISO, SSO or network team.

